# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  المنازل في مدينة الزرقاء

## معاذ ملحم

المباشرة بتطويب المنازل القائمة على أملاك الدولة فـي الزرقاء





الزرقاء - ماجد الخضري - باشرت دائرة الاراضي والمساحة تفويض ثلاثة عشر الف قطعة ارض للمستفيدين منها في الزرقاء والرصيفة وعرضت في مبنى الدائرة بالزرقاء اسماء المستفيدين من قرار مجلس الوزراء الذي اتخذ الشهر الفائت لكن تنفيذه تاخر لاسباب بيروقراطية.
ودعا مدير اراضي الزرقاء محمد ابو سويلم المواطنين المستفيدين من القرار لمراجعة مبنى المديرية لاستكمال معاملاتهم .
وبين بان قرار مجلس الوزراء بوشر تطبيقه وان قطع الاراضي التي لا يزيد مساحتها على خمسمائة متر مربع يتم استفاء بدل المثل عنها بواقع دينار لكامل المساحة.
وقال:إن الاراضي التي تزيد مساحتها على خمسمائة متر مربع ولغاية دونمين يتم استيفاء بدل المثل عنها بواقع دينار للمتر الواحد عن اول خمسمائة متر و50% من قيمة البدل عن باقي القطعة.
واكد ان القرار لا يشمل الاشخاص الذين يقومون بشراء اراضي الدولة في محافظة الزرقاء بموجب حجج بيع خارجية من المفوضين السابقين مؤكدا انه سيتم استيفاء بدل المثل منهم بنسبة مئة بالمئة من القيمة المقدرة حديثا من قبل لجنة الملاك الدولة في محافظة الزرقاء .
وقال يستمر العمل بالقرار حتى نهاية العام القادم2009.
وقال مدير الاراضي:إن مشكلة اراضي الخزيبة في محافظة الزرقاء بطريقها الى الحل باستثناء قطعة ارض في حي الامير محمد واراضي الفوسفات مشيرا الى ان دائرة الاراضي وضعت خطة من اجل استقبال الاعداد الكبيرة من المواطنين الراغبين بتطويب اراضيهم وعدم تأخيرهم.
يذكر بان مشكلة الاراضي القائمة على ما يسمى اراضي الدولة من المشاكل المزمنة في محافظة الزرقاء وهي مشكلة قديمة جديده نشأت منذ اربعينات القرن الماضي على اثر الهجرات المتتالية الى الزرقاء والرصيفه حيث اشترى مواطنون اراضي من اصحاب الوجهات العشائرية ولم يقوموا بتسجيلها باسمائهم وبقيت المشكلة تراوح مكانها الى ان صدر قرار مجلس الوزراء الشهر الفائت بحلها .
وقال محافظ الزرقاء احمد الشياب:إن اجهزة الدولة بدأت بحل مشكلة المنازل القائمة على املاك الدولة وان قرارا صدر لشركة الكهرباء ومديرية المياه بايصال الخدمات للمواطنين القائمة منازلهم على هذه الاراضي حيث كان القرار السابق يمنع ايصال الخدمات الى هذه المنازل على اعتبار انها مخالفة.
وسجل عدد من المواطنين احتجاجهم على استثناء اصحاب المنازل القائمة على املاك الدولة والتي اشتروها بموجب حجج من القرار.
وطالب حلمي الزواهره بشمول جميع المواطنين المقامة منازلهم على املاك الدولة بالقرار.
كما طالب كمال علي باعادة النظر بالقرار لانه استثنى عددا من المواطنين فهم بامس الحاجة الى تصويب منازلهم .


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالخبر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا زهرة على الردود الحوة 

يسلمووووو

 :SnipeR (62):

----------

